# Gavin Kane's Bulking Cycles



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

What do you guys thinks of this article and the cycles mentioned?

Hardcore Bulking Part III - The Cycles

By Gavin Kane, PhD.

Alright, by now I assume you have read parts 1 and 2 and understand and have applied the principles listed. If not, stop reading this now and go back to the first two articles or this one won't help you. This is not a crash course on cycling steroids; this is how to use steroids in conjunction with my first two articles that establish proper eating and training. Most of you will not need to add a cycle off season if you follow my principles in the first two articles closely. But since it is my job to fully educate you, and I am not naïve, I know this is the article you have been waiting for most of all.

Off season cycling is very simple, in fact this is going to be a very short conclusion to my series&#8230;take test, lots of it and grow. Done. Well, alright there is more to it than that, but that really is the gist of it. Steroids are passé, old news, something I rarely write about anymore simply because they are a means to an end, nothing new to be written, and nothing exciting about them. My attention and focus lately is on the plethora of peptides on the market, at least there is real science to still be explored in there. Anyway, I digress, back to this article.

While we are off-season, we have little concern of gaining body fat, this is not to say that you should get over 15% or use it as an excuse to just get flat out fat, but I honestly don't care about abs off-season and this is a prime time to use insulin. You will accumulate some fat with the addition of insulin that is just the way it is. I can prevent fat accumulation but is requires incredible attention to detail, timing issues, and other things way beyond the scope of an article that is generalized for mass use. You can pay me to custom tailor the whole scope of this series personalized for you but that is again, a separate issue.

There are very few things needed for an off-season bulking cycle; test, insulin, igf, dbol/anadrol, and some other relatively easy to acquire items. I would highly recommend you abstain from the use of anti-estrogen products, or suicidal aromitase inhibitors as much as you can, they severely limit gains. Use them only if you are sensitive to gynecomastia, but if you only get puffy, itchy nips and not full blown gyno, then live with it. You will seriously hinder your gains using Nolvadex, arimidex, letro or any other estrogen blocking/inhibiting products.

It is very hard to me to make recommendations on cycle use for mass public articles when I have no background, previous cycle use, dosages, tolerance, etc. What I will make is recommendations for beginner, intermediate, and advanced users and you can custom tailor them based upon your experience. Each level will require slightly more compounds, more advanced use, etc.

Here are some basic outlines and guidelines for cycles based upon experience, following the cycle outlines will be a basic discussion.

Beginner:

500mg Test Enanthate per week

Intermediate:

750mg Test Enanthate per week

300mg Deca per week

20mg Dianabol ed weeks 1-8

Advanced intermediate:

1500mg Test Enanthate per week

600mg Deca per week

400mg Equipoise per week

40mcg IGF-1 LR3 pwo only

10mg Humalog insulin pwo only

40mg Dianabol ed weeks 1-8

Advanced user or competitor (not for the faint)

2000mg Test Enanthate per week

600mg Deca per week

400mg Equipoise per week

40 Dianabol ed weeks 1-12

50mg Anadrol ed weeks 1-8

80mcg receptor grade IGF-1 LR3 (40mcg am, 40mcg pwo days only)

Humulin R insulin 3iu each meal M, W, F

Humalog insulin 15iu pwo

Ok, those are some very basic guidelines from safe to flat out insane. Please let me clarify and reiterate that if you are not following my first two articles about food and training, don't follow this, don't read this and don't come to me. This is a series, a connective synergy of parts, don't use the parts separately, this is a sum to equal the whole.

You will notice starting from the most basic cycle that if you are new, less than 200lbs, or have done less than 3 cycles, you absolutely will not need more than 500mg test per week. This is a maximum dosage that is assistance to your training and diet; it will help with recovery, add serious amounts of muscle to new users and change your entire physique. I highly recommend all users return to the basics of eating, training, and cycling. Just because you have been abusing your body with 2000mg test per week does not mean you have to continue to do so. With proper eating and training as I have outlined, you can drop to 500mg test per week and probably gain more than you ever have, even doing high dose cycles. The reason is that you will have your nutrition and training in order, something you have probably lacked and used steroids to overcome your shortcomings.

Moving up the chain, we add equipoise to each cycle because off-season it is the best product to increase red blood cell count, which will lead to greater pumps and an increase in protein synthesis. Also this product is highly beneficial for increasing appetite, and you are going to need it with all the food I want you to eat. I have also added a small dose of deca because it will increase synovial joint fluid accumulation, assist with regenerative tissue repair, and create a total body fluid increase, something not all that unwanted off-season.

In the advanced intermediate cycle, the addition of insulin comes into play, along with the addition of an oral and igf. The dbol will help with strength gains, it is also highly beneficial for protein synthesis, and again water retention. So long as your blood pressure remains in tact, water retention is actually a good thing off-season, it helps prevent injuries, creates a sodium balance for hydration and other reasons too long to list. This is the first time I recommend insulin. Insulin use can be very, very safe, especially off-season with the massive amount of carbs consumed, but there is never a reason for use by beginners, not matter how safe I can make it.

A dose of 10iu of a fast acting insulin like Humalog will clear the system in 2-3 hours, as well as minimize fat gains. You will consume a post workout shake of either waxy maize, or glucose and whey. One hour after that you eat a high, clean carb meal such as rice, oatmeal, or white potatoes, and lean meat. You can resume normal eating shortly after that meal.

The addition of IGF is included to create new cell growth. You can create new cells but you will need a massive amount of carbs, protein, and androgens to activate and utilize the new cells. This is why I recommend IGF off-season primarily, not for pct or dieting. The best time to create new cells is in a highly anabolic rich environment, something I just did by having you take dbol, test, and a ton of food.

Finally there is the advanced user, competitor cycle. Some main changes include an increased dose of IGF because each cycle will generally require higher dosages, the addition of anadrol, and the use of long lasting insulin. The anadrol with dbol was addressed in another article; please reference that article for the benefits, reasons and use of the compounds together. Finally, the addition of longer lasting insulin is used to create an anabolic rich environment three days per week, 24 hours per day during those days.

Humalog is still used pwo for faster nutrient uptake, but now with the addition of Humulin R, in small safe doses, you will be able to process and utilize your nutrients more efficiently from each meal. Each small dose will not cause a blood sugar drop, nor is that an issue because of the amount of calories consumed each day. You will still be consuming fat, but because of the really low dose of insulin, fat accumulation is not a major issue with the Humulin R. You will get far more anabolic benefits than you will fat accumulation.

People often ask why I don't recommend MGF, GH, Tren, and other exotic compounds off-season. Simple answer, you don't need them. GH is great for dieting, but the anabolic gains are primarily from the conversion to igf, so why waste money when you can buy it direct. The jury is still out on MGF, I have much more research to do, for now it has been beneficial in dieting. Tren and other toxic compounds are again useful for shows, when you are eating a protein rich, low carb diet, and can see the gains in lean mass accumulation.

Each cycle is sequenced for use with my diet, training and protocol. These cycles are fairly advanced and not necessary for use without my protocol. The timing issues are relevant, the compounds are used for specific reasons. This is the final chapter in the series. Every part of your off-season has been covered, from eating, to training, to cycling. The only other part of the equation is rest. Make sure to sleep 8-10 hours per night, taking naps during the day if possible. It is not unusual for a beginner to gain 30 or more pounds using my protocol, and I have had very advanced pro's gain up to 20 pounds or more using this exact advanced protocol, guys who thought they were near their genetic maximum.

What have you got to lose? Nothing, but you have everything to gain. Give this a program a try this winter. I guarantee you will thank me over and over again.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/nutrition-diet-articles/31782-gavin-kanes-way-bulk.html


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

these articles are dangerous as so many people consider themselves more advanced than they are

also, there are many guys who fall in the intermediate catagory, who compete also

like i always say....leave the big doses for the big guys who need it!!


----------



## StackMan (Mar 28, 2009)

Did I miss something when I read the 956,274,418 warnings about oral steroids? I was under the impression that running Dianabol and Anadrol together was hazerdous, let alone for 8-12 weeks. Do competitiors really run these doses season after season?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

StackMan said:


> Did I miss something when I read the 956,274,418 warnings about oral steroids? I was under the impression that running Dianabol and Anadrol together was hazerdous, let alone for 8-12 weeks. Do competitiors really run these doses season after season?


 What people do is individual for their own tolerances and bodies, dont worry about what others do bud.


----------

